# supercharged or turbocharged



## crazyzer0 (Mar 1, 2007)

hi. a friend of mine owns a 05 350z and i was wondering whether he should get a turbo charger or a supercharger. i was thinking super charger because he likes to drift. what do you think?


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

Uh yeah, that exact question was posed about three threads down, maybe check the forums before posting...


----------

